# Lathe chuck in a Grizzly Mill



## xTomKx (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm new to machining so excuse me if this is not a smart question.  I need to turn down a 3/4" rod but only have a milling machine and no lathe.

Since my milling machine has a R8 taper I was wondering if this can be used to turn down a section of a steel rod?

This is the tool I am talking about

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300895867650?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 10, 2013)

That may not be the primary intended use, but you could do some light turning with that. Although, unless the piece you want to turn is very long, why not just pit in a 3/4 collet directly?

With that chuck, I'd limit the length of part hanging out to a couple of inches I think. And you realize that the cutting tool would be mounted in a vise on the table, or something similar.....


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 11, 2013)

Tom,
No such thing as a stupid question.  We all have to start learning somewhere along the line, so do not hesitate to ask any question, any time,  Your safety is always most important..

Bob


----------



## xTomKx (Nov 12, 2013)

Gents,
Thank you for answering my question and the suggestion about using the 3/4" collet instead.  I tried it out and it fits perfect.


----------

